# First time shooting a 686!



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I hit the range with a friend last night and in addition to shooting my M&P 9, we also rented a 686 since he's thinking about buying one. This was actually my first time shooting a revolver of any kind. 

What a great piece! We were shooting 38 specials through it and boy, what a surprise on the recoil (or rather lack thereof). It felt like a .22 after shooting my poly-frame M&P. I was really expecting more of a "kick" since it's a revolver. I guess there's something to be said about a big, heavy, all-metal frame. It was really enjoyable, and very accurate when shooting single action. :smt023

For those who have one, how much does the recoil increase when firing .357 mag ammo?


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

Depends on the barrel length. As you found out, 38s feel like a cap gun, but if you are shooting .357s out of a 6 inch, there is definitely more recoil. Don't let that scare you, because it is still manageable.

Next time you rent that 686, get a box of 158 grain magnums, that is the only way to actually find out what it feels like.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

RightTurnClyde said:


> ...For those who have one, how much does the recoil increase when firing .357 mag ammo?


Quite a bit. You'll definitely notice the difference.

As to accuracy, it's not just SA. With some trigger time, a quality revolver with a good DA trigger will yield very good accuracy as well. Just ask Jerry Miculek.


----------



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

You'll notice a difference with the .357, but it's not really bad. Full bull .44 magnums are sort of hand burners for me, but I've never had much trouble firing .357 magnum. I have a 4" barrel Model 19 and a 4" barrel 620.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The .38/.357mag has been my pistol caliber most of my life. I shoot more .45's & 9mm's now adays. When I want to relax I drag out the old pistols. You can't beat the quality and craftmanship of the old pistols. Blue steel/nickel and wood. They had soul. :smt1099


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't have a 686. But my old (30 yrs) Ruger Secuity Six can be a handful with .357 mag. The 4 inch barrel is more suited to 38+p. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a 686+ w/4" barrel. There is no mistaking when the gun is throwing .357's down range as opposed to .38's. Besides the additional kick, it is definitely louder. As mentioned though, it is not the least bit unmanageable. There is an increase in recoil but I really think the noise has something to do with the perceived versus actual difference.

BTW, +1 on the accuracy. The 686 is a very accurate gun. I've come close to keyholing all 7 shots slow firing at 7-10 yards when I'm on, and I'm no sharpshooter. And as you have found out, a heck of a lot of fun to shoot. :smt023

Right Turn, definitely try some magnum loads next time your at the range. I'd be interested in hearing your impressions.


----------



## chutestrate (Aug 8, 2007)

I love my 686. I have a pre lock version, and use it a lot.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I recently bought a Ruger GP100 4 inch barrel...The first time I shot it, I shot a box of 50 .357 mag....Everytime I shot it, I almost laughed out loud at what a kick it was to shoot...Way different than my semi-autos..More kick and WAY louder....I just went last week and shot the gun again, this time a box of .38 special...it felt like a mouse fart..A ton less kick and noise. I think I was just as accurate, if not more, with the .357 ammo...

Willy


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

It's a considerable difference. I've had a 686+ 4" for over a year, and went shooting yesterday w/ 38s, 38+ps, and big boys. 38s are like 22s out of that thing. 357s catch the attention of the people around you. It will snap(not alarmingly) and you can feel some percussion. I would NEVER shoot 357s w/o ear protection indoor or outdoor. It is soooo loud. What a rush!


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*686 s&w*



RightTurnClyde said:


> I hit the range with a friend last night and in addition to shooting my M&P 9, we also rented a 686 since he's thinking about buying one. This was actually my first time shooting a revolver of any kind.
> 
> What a great piece! We were shooting 38 specials through it and boy, what a surprise on the recoil (or rather lack thereof). It felt like a .22 after shooting my poly-frame M&P. I was really expecting more of a "kick" since it's a revolver. I guess there's something to be said about a big, heavy, all-metal frame. It was really enjoyable, and very accurate when shooting single action. :smt023
> 
> For those who have one, how much does the recoil increase when firing .357 mag ammo?


( 357 has a lot more recoil, but it's worth it. JBR)


----------



## BigDog58 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Love My 686*

For what it's worth, I've had my 686 4" since the mid 80's and it is still the BEST handgun that I own. I have several semi-auto's and like shooting them. When it comes to my home protection gun, I keep the old 686 loaded with 158 JHP's. I do notice that when I take it to the range and shoot the mag's it gets much more attention from other people, than my Glock, Beretta, or MP. My wife even gets a big smile on her face when she shoots it. I recently traded a second one that I had for a G-17 and wonder if I made the right decision? 
I like to carry the "Plastic" guns, only because they are lighter and have more rounds, but if I had to take one gun to have for the rest of my life, it would be my S&W 686 .357 mag. I've tried the CCW with it, but it's a little on the heavy side and pulls the "britches" down...lol


----------



## GOV5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wyatt said:


> I have a 686+ w/4" barrel. There is no mistaking when the gun is throwing .357's down range as opposed to .38's. Besides the additional kick, it is definitely louder. As mentioned though, it is not the least bit unmanageable. There is an increase in recoil but I really think the noise has something to do with the perceived versus actual difference.
> 
> BTW, +1 on the accuracy. The 686 is a very accurate gun. I've come close to keyholing all 7 shots slow firing at 7-10 yards when I'm on, and I'm no sharpshooter. And as you have found out, a heck of a lot of fun to shoot. :smt023
> 
> Right Turn, definitely try some magnum loads next time your at the range. I'd be interested in hearing your impressions.


I am considering buying a 686+ or a 620. What is the difference in the two revolvers. I can't see why S&W put out two models that do the same thing. I know I am missing something, but what is it?


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*686+*



GOV5 said:


> I am considering buying a 686+ or a 620. What is the difference in the two revolvers. I can't see why S&W put out two models that do the same thing. I know I am missing something, but what is it?


My 686+ is a precision instrument , my 1991A1 is a gun.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

My only revolver is a 686 6" prelock. It's the only gun that my sons wants me to take to the range and it still brings a smile to my face when I shoot it ( accurate,loud and "feels like gun should feel")


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Qualification target for TN HCP shown below. All shots fired w/.38 Spcl WWB with 686 w/ 2 1/2" barrel. All shots fired Double Action. Like somebody else said in this thread, 686 is a precision instrument!


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

my 686 was the 1st gun I ever bought I love it and still one of my fav guns. I could shoot 357 out of my 686 all day no problems I have a 4 inch btw. I will never part with it:smt1099


----------

